# [OT] Regionale Borg-Versammlung

## beejay

Ok - dies ist definitiv Off-Topic, aber ich denke es könnte ganz lustig sein.

Neben den gängigen deutschen Dialekten gibt es ja auch noch "Subregionale" Dialekte. Ich spreche hier von dem richtig üblen Kauderwelsch, das keiner versteht der von weiter her als 30km kommt.

Um einen gewissen Überblick für solche Fremdsprachen zu bekommen ( :Wink: ) könntet Ihr den folgenden Satz mal in Eurem Dialekt wiedergeben und uns aufklären, welche Region sich dahinter verbirgt:

"Wir sind die Borg, Widerstand ist zwecklos - Ihr werdet assimiliert werden"

Ich werde somit den Anfang machen:

Vogelsbergkreis in Hessen, Gemeinde Mücke:

Mir sai die Burrg, Wirrerstaand ies zweggluhs - mir weann auch all assemeliern!

----------

## mec

weiss zwar nicht, was dies in diesem Forum zu suchen hat aber bei uns in Bavaria Umkreis München würde man so etwa sagen:

Mia san de Bork, wiadastond konst vergessn (is zweggloas) , mia wern assimiliert wern...

aba de entaprise kimmt boid, de werd scho de bork zu deiffe haun

----------

## Beforegod

Werde mal eine Nachricht an den Forums Admin schicken wie es aussieht, das wir auch eine extra Off-Topic Ecke bekommen.

In letzter Zeit nimmt das hier ja überhand  :Wink: 

----------

## ian!

Ja, aber das Board bekommt so eine "menschliche Note". Selten gesehen, dass es eine so nette Community gibt...

Und BTW (auf ruhrpöttisch):

"Wir sind die Borg, Alter! Widerstand is' nich'! Ihr werdet alle voll assimiliert, ey!"

 :Laughing: 

ian!

----------

## hopfe

Auf kaerntarisch (Spittal/Drau). 

Mir simma di borg, aufmuken is nit, euch werma assimiliern

Solltet ihr Wörter niet kennen hilft vielleicht das Weatabuach weiter  :Smile: .

----------

## soebbi

Also hier in Westfalen (Münsterland) ist das hochdeutsche eigentlich sehr weit fortgeschritten, aber bei der älteren Generation findet man noch das westfälsche Platt, bei dem es wirklich von Dorf zu Dorf Unterschiede (wenn auch nur minimale) gibt. "Kirche" beispielsweise kenn ich als "Körk", "Kaak" und "Kerk".

Ich werd mal versuchen den Spruch halbwegs in Platt hinzukriegen:

Wie sinn de Bork, Widrstaan iss zwecklot. Ihr werdt Assimilert wänn.[/i]

----------

## evi

Moin,

Das klingt doch alles gleich...

SO is das verständlich...

"Moinmoin, wiä kümmt von Sweden just övern groden Dieck geschippert... Haußt du diene Hacken in Teer, gift dat wat uppe Klüsen bisse lachst - unn moinfreu heppt jü alle Konfirmation ! "

Das war Platt..

mfg

evi

----------

## Empire

Wir sind die Borg, Widerstand ist zwecklos - Ihr werdet assimiliert werden

Mir sin d'Borg, Widrstandisch zwäcklos - ihr wärdet allisamt asimiliert

----------

## RealGeizt

"Mir sin de Borch, Wirraschdand isch zweglos - ihr wern assimliert wärre"

Wohne in der wunderschönen Südpfalz/Speyer  :Wink: 

Gruss Christian

----------

## maestro

so, und nu mal auf "Kriewelsche Plätt" oder so...

Wir sinne Borch meen Jong! Passns uff, muggn is net sonst gifft dät rischtisch Arschhaue

So oder so ähnlich in Krefeld bei Ddorf. Bin aber schon zulang in Aachen...   :Smile: 

----------

## Martini

Thüringen /Breitungen bei Schmalkalden

May sin soan Rudel Borch, bann eu net uffpaßt, gibts ebbes uffs Muul.

Martini

----------

## toskala

auch wenn das echt super offtopic is, aber auf schwäbisch (stuttgart) hört sich das so an:

"mier send' borg, wiedrschtand isch zweggloos - ihr werded elle assemilierd werda"

----------

## basquiat

So, damit unser hessischer Plattkopp zufrieden ist möchte ich es mit einem südpfälzer Dialekt versuchen, der leider schon etwas durch das Mannheimer Kurpfälzertum verstaubt und durchmischt wurde:

"Mer sinn die Borg, und wenne hier dei Arifidenzscher startest gibt's heftig Floodping uffe Schnüss, du Freizeitgoofy".

regards,

basquiat

-- 

The world is coming to an end... SAVE YOUR BUFFERS!

----------

## Gekko

Ja in Wien würds so ausschaun:

De Borg samma, dua ned muckn, hat kan sinn, wir paniern eich!

----------

## HeadbangingMan

Lautschrift müsste man beherrschen. Aber ich versuchs:

Heimbach-Weis bei Neuwied/Rhein in Rheinland-Pfalz

Miä sinn de Borg. Widdästand hätt kääne Zwegg. Iäh wührd assimiliert.

javascript:emoticon(' :Shocked: ')

--

Gruß, Conny Ingo

----------

## leuenberger

Wenn ich das richtig gesehen habe, fehlt noch ein kultureller Beitrag aus der SchweiZ:

Mer sie Borg, Mann. Widerstand isch zwäcklos. Dir wärdet alli asimilliert.

----------

## adler24

Und hier noch der Beitrag aus Bern:

Mir si d'Borg. Widrstand isch zwäcklos. Dir wärdät aui ailillärt.

----------

